# اطلب عدة تصاميم هندسية معمارية لقطعة ارض



## قلب المحيط1000 (23 أكتوبر 2008)

مساء الخير انا ضيف عليكم وابي خدمه منكم ابي عدة تصاميم هندسية معمارية لقطعة ارض بمساحة 600م2 شقق او ادوار او افادتي عن تلك التصاميم او رسومات لها باي موقع اجدها شاكرا سلفا منكم ذلك


----------



## أحمد عصام الدين (23 أكتوبر 2008)

اليك اخي روابط لبرنامج المصمم العربي به العديد من التصاميم وبمساحات مختلفه
ارجو ان يفيدك
اليك روابط البرنامج بورتابل اي لا تحتاج الي تنصيب
وبعدها نسخه البرنامج التي تحتاج الي تنصيب اذا اردتها

رابيد شير 

http://rapidshare.com/files/14675070..._1.1.part1.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/14675586..._1.1.part2.rar

روابط فايل فاكتوري 

http://www.filefactory.com/file/a4fe..._1_1_part1_rar
http://www.filefactory.com/file/ded6..._1_1_part2_rar


 النسخة الكاملة السابق طرحها






http://rapidshare.com/files/12231454...gner.part1.rar

http://rapidshare.com/files/12231906...gner.part2.rar

الموضوع منقول
اسألك دعوه بظهر الغيب


----------



## إسلام علي (23 أكتوبر 2008)

والله أنت جيت بوقتك يا هندسة 
أنقر هنا
حلوة أنقر دي صح !!
حياك الله


----------



## قلب المحيط1000 (24 أكتوبر 2008)

أحمد عصام الدين قال:


> اليك اخي روابط لبرنامج المصمم العربي به العديد من التصاميم وبمساحات مختلفه
> ارجو ان يفيدك
> اليك روابط البرنامج بورتابل اي لا تحتاج الي تنصيب
> وبعدها نسخه البرنامج التي تحتاج الي تنصيب اذا اردتها
> ...


 

اخي احمد بارك الله فيك ووفقك دنيا وآخر 
ياليت اذا فيه تصاميم جاهزه مصوره لأن اخوك مايفهم كثير في دخول بعض المواقع خصوصا لما تكون بالانقليزي


----------



## قلب المحيط1000 (24 أكتوبر 2008)

bishr قال:


> والله أنت جيت بوقتك يا هندسة
> أنقر هنا
> حلوة أنقر دي صح !!
> حياك الله


 



 bishr
بارك الله فيك يليت تدلني على نماذج ادوار مستقله يعني كل دور لوحده او شقق لو امكن نبي نزوج الاولاد واخليهم حولي تعرف تكاليف الحياة وغلاء المعيشة بارك الله فيك


----------



## إبراهيم أسامة (24 أكتوبر 2008)

bishr قال:


> والله أنت جيت بوقتك يا هندسة
> أنقر هنا
> حلوة أنقر دي صح !!
> حياك الله


:20:ربنا يجعلك ديما عونا لإخوانك مهندس بشر


----------



## إسلام علي (24 أكتوبر 2008)

قلب المحيط1000 قال:


> Bishr
> بارك الله فيك يليت تدلني على نماذج ادوار مستقله يعني كل دور لوحده او شقق لو امكن نبي نزوج الاولاد واخليهم حولي تعرف تكاليف الحياة وغلاء المعيشة بارك الله فيك



أولاً جزاك الله خيراً على الدعاء ..وربنا يبارك لك بالأولاد وأنا في نفس ظروف حضرتك محتاج أرض كبيرة لأبني عليها بيت للعائلة وللزواج مشان نكون سوا :2:
ولكن لم أفهم السؤال بالضبط ! هل حضرتك تقصد إقتراحات متعددة للمساحة الموجودة ؟ عموماً ممكن حضرتك توضح لنا المساحة والشوارع والجيران والتقسيم المطلوب وكلنا نحاول نرسم مقترحات 


إبراهيم أسامة قال:


> :20:ربنا يجعلك ديما عونا لإخوانك مهندس بشر


العفو م إبراهيم أياديك علينا كتيرة :28::28::28:


----------



## قلب المحيط1000 (24 أكتوبر 2008)

bishr قال:


> أولاً جزاك الله خيراً على الدعاء ..وربنا يبارك لك بالأولاد وأنا في نفس ظروف حضرتك محتاج أرض كبيرة لأبني عليها بيت للعائلة وللزواج مشان نكون سوا :2:
> ولكن لم أفهم السؤال بالضبط ! هل حضرتك تقصد إقتراحات متعددة للمساحة الموجودة ؟ عموماً ممكن حضرتك توضح لنا المساحة والشوارع والجيران والتقسيم المطلوب وكلنا نحاول نرسم مقترحات
> 
> العفو م إبراهيم أياديك علينا كتيرة :28::28::28:


 
الله يخليك وينولك مرادك بالزواج والذريه الصالحة التي تنفعك في الدنيا وفي الآخره
انا اقصد رسم كروكي ل شقتين بالدور الارضي ودور وملحق بالاعلى
الارض مساحتها 20**30 م اي بمساحة 600م2 شارع 25م وممر خلفي للارض عرض 8م 
ويمين وشمال جيران اراضي مماثله وسامحني طولت عليك وازعجتك


----------



## إسلام علي (24 أكتوبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيراً
لم تطول علي ولا شئ بالعكس أنا سعيد بمساعدتي المتواضعة لحضرتك 
ولكن أخشى أني لم أتخيل أيضاً جيداً ...آسف
أفضل شيء حضرتك ترسم المسقط للأرض والجيران والشوارع مع كتابة الأبعاد 
وذلك بإستخدام الرسام الموجود بالبرامج مع الويندوز 
وأيضاً التقسيم >>> شقتين لكل دور أم ماذا ؟
شكراً


----------



## محمد لطفى العنانى (24 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا اخى bishr
على المنقور الذى اخرج الروائع
ولا تحرمنا من نقراتك الجميله
فهى بحق تصميمات معماريه رائعه
ومتنوعه


----------



## قلب المحيط1000 (24 أكتوبر 2008)

الله يجزاك بالخير والله ماعرفت ارسم اصل الاجهزه دي ما اتعامل معها بالطريقة المثاليه باشوف اذا قدرت ارفع لك رسم بارفعه لك واذا ماقدرت فأنا اولا واخيرا شاكر لك اهتمامك ومساعدتك


----------



## إسلام علي (24 أكتوبر 2008)

محمد لطفى العنانى قال:


> شكرا اخى bishr
> على المنقور الذى اخرج الروائع
> ولا تحرمنا من نقراتك الجميله
> فهى بحق تصميمات معماريه رائعه
> ومتنوعه


العفو كلها حاجات بسيطة نقل على بحث مفيش روائع ولا حاجة جزاك الله خيراً


قلب المحيط1000 قال:


> الله يجزاك بالخير والله ماعرفت ارسم اصل الاجهزه دي ما اتعامل معها بالطريقة المثاليه باشوف اذا قدرت ارفع لك رسم بارفعه لك واذا ماقدرت فأنا اولا واخيرا شاكر لك اهتمامك ومساعدتك


ماشي الحال يا هندسة


----------



## e_altaib (1 سبتمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمه اله وبركانه انا عندى قطعة ارض مساحتها 175 م شارع عرض 6 متر قطعة الارض عبارة عن واجة 10 متر عرض وطول 17.5 م عاوز رسم هندسى انى ابنى عمارة مكونة من 4 ادوار وعاوز فيها عدد 2 محل وشقة فى الارضى وعاوزها على شقتين بس الدور الاولى على شقة واحدة بس مش حافتح شبابيك مساقط نور من الخلف واكيد من على الشارع حايكون فيها بلكونة وشبابيك ارجوكم تفدنيى ارسمها ازاى وشكرا لكم


----------



## السيدجودة (22 سبتمبر 2010)

*sayed handsa*

امن فضلكم اطلب مخطط لقطعة ارض 7متر وجة طول 14متر بها محلان وشكرا لكم


----------



## السيدجودة (22 سبتمبر 2010)

افيدوني بشئ من هذا الموقع


----------



## علاء ابوعمار (12 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------

